# Tricky wicking



## kelly22 (13/8/15)

So iv been using a subtank mini around three to four months now and in after all this time i still manage to wick in such a way that i get dry hits after a few puffs jus wondering if anubody has devised a sure fire way to wick the subtank mini rba so that it wicks and vapes without dry hit ,i am using a modified rba because of the max vg juixe i vape bkz if abit of a pg allergy jus wanted to know if you can shed some light or share your personal wicking method that works without those darned dry hits aarg 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/15)

Hi @kelly22

Take a look at the wicking technique I use on both my subtank and my lemo 2.

I use pictures of both in the thread. The principle applied is the same for each one 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/12726/

Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoefnick (13/8/15)

You might not be new but i just read this  Hope it Helps as from the get go i only used the RBA and it took me really long to get it right , i sometimes have to build it over 3 times. Good luck!

https://www.reddit.com/r/Vaping/comments/3gmb0l/new_to_rdas_and_burnt_taste_what_do_i_need_to/


----------



## kelly22 (14/8/15)

@Yiannaki will be trying this method out later and i will post some feedback on how it worked ,thank you for this well laid out thread

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (14/8/15)

@Yiannaki tried your metheod and it worked brilliantly ,not a single dry hit dince thank you for your advice on this matter i really appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

